# Nissan Fontana Meet



## 06SE-R_CA (Jun 16, 2011)

who's all going to the Nissan Fontana Meet on Sunday 7/10/11 from 8:30am-2:30pm ? Hit me Up to roll together !
facebook : Lalo Sanchez


----------

